# Idolomorpha lateralis



## Kruszakus (Mar 4, 2008)

I must say that I was surprised by the lack of difficulty with this species – provided with enough heat and food, this is probably the easiest mantis to rear that can be found! No insta-deaths, quite communal (with some sad accidents), males were quite eager to mate – you cannot ask for more.

I started out with eleven L1/L2 nymphs on 09.12.2007. 1st instar was of a size of P. chlorophaea L2, but the following sheds increased the size of nymphs considerably. At that time I was unable to provide them with the proper food (wingless fruit flies did not cover enough terrain) and then I noted the first case of cannibalism – but changing fruit flies from wingless to airborne ones obviated the recurrence of this problem.

From the beginning I kept my I. lateralis at 35-40C daytime – they thrive at higher temperatures; room temperatures are okay for the night. Misting was seldom – I actually ditched it after they had gone through the second molt.

Before I even had a chance to do some pictures of them, I had a couple of L4 – it took just two weeks to molt at least two times for each nymph.

4th instar seemed to feed greedily on fruit flies, small wax moths and house flies, the latter became the base of their diet for the rest of their lives. With a constant supply of food, that perpetuated the molting process even more – intervals between each shed were like 7-8 days! That was insane!

The transition fro sub-adult to adult was amazingly quick, not even two weeks. Unfortunately I did not capture the final molt with my camera, but it still would not be the greatest quality, so maybe you should see it with your own eyes – a very smooth process. Adult females are very impressive in terms of size - at least 3' long, and capable of handling large prey - but it has to be airborne only. Here you have an adult female:












Adult females started laying their first ooths after only one week, with the males still being sub-adult, it was rather nerve wrecking to see so many infertile ooths being laid. Especially since they are the real deal when it comes to depositing ooths!






Soon my first male matured – I christened him “Rupert”, his feathery antennae were just stunning!






I let him mate after four days of being adult – he knew what to do and did his job with the females, he still does actually...











Today, after only two three weeks since the mating took place, and the ooths were laid – my second generation of. I. lateralis was born, which of course makes me happy as heck!

If anyone would like to ask any questions, I'm right here.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 4, 2008)

I even managed to take some pictures of I. lateralis molting.































Hope you like it!


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

OHH the head of the male on pic 6(from above) looks just like an arrow :blink: 

there beautifull :mellow:


----------



## tier (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi

Yes, I like it. That is so great. Congratulations on the hatchlings, you are lucky!

Best regards and big fun with this new generation  

regards

I like the picture with the mating pair!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

really great photography buddie


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!

This species is giving me a lot of fun - it can be quite unexpected at times, but in the end it's just pure fun - a bit lazy, but this is what you get when you buy Empusidae.

Nice to know that you enjoy those pictures - but I wish I had a better camera, you should see the nymphs. The horn protruding from the top of the head is visible from the beginning, but it splits a bit at the end at an early stage - a fun sight. Whereas adult's horn looks more like rhino's - well you can see how it looks anyway.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2008)

I just started with these too! I am wondering how long it takes them from hatching to adult? And you say your are on fruit flies, mine are eating blue bottles, or did i read it wrong. They are great! cannot wait to breed them!


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't use blue bottle flies I simply don't have them, hehehe. I. lateralis is capable of munching dozens of fruit flies every day from L1 to L3, the abdomen quickly swollens and the mantis is ready to molt - you know, I just do it to be sure that they eat a lot every day - smaller prey does the trick. From L4 upwards blue bottles can easily be the base, maybe around L6 you could swith to house flies. Make sure that the food is not scarce - even adult females can attack each other if hungry.

I bought mine on December 09, first adults appeared on January 25! If you keep them around 40C - they can moult every 7-9 days. Furthermore, incubation takes only 2-3 weeks (I keep my ooths at 30C and mist them every 3-4 days) - so this species is probably one of the quickest developers out there.

I got consused with the number of molts, but it takes eighter six or seven molts for both sexes to turn adult. Do not slow down the males! Females can lay first ooths after only one week, and they are ready to mate after 4-5 days, the same goes for males - so I'd keep both sexes developement in sync.


----------



## Gurd (Mar 5, 2008)

Some great pics there  

Best of luck with the nest generation


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 7, 2008)

Not the best quality, but...


----------

